# Streaming-Server



## Pollux (16. Mai 2003)

Hi!


Ich bräuchte etwas Hilfe bzgl. eines Streaming-Servers.
Ich beabsichtige Trailer zu streamen (ca. 15-50MB) und wüsste jetzt gerne mal, auf welche Hardware ich zurückgreifen muss (rechne mit max. 10 gleichzeitiger Connections, aber eher weniger) und welche Software (Linux) ich dazu nutzen soll.
Wäre super, wenn mir da jemand nützliche Links oder Erfahrungen posten könnte. 

Danke!


----------



## Stephan Zesiger (18. Mai 2003)

Hallo

Hab mir vor 2 Tagen den Flash Communication Server
gekauft. Das Teil ist der Hammer.

Trial und Informationen bei http://www.macromedia.com 


g-skyla


----------



## Pollux (18. Mai 2003)

Nein, ich benötige zum einen ein Linux-Daemonen und zum anderen sollten es keine Anschaffungskosten haben.


----------



## Stephan Zesiger (18. Mai 2003)

der flashcomm läuft auch auf linux.


----------



## Pollux (18. Mai 2003)

Dann wäre nur noch das Thema mit dem Anschaffungspreis.


----------



## Stephan Zesiger (18. Mai 2003)

schau mal hier 


g-skyla


----------

